# AK's are they worth the money



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone have an AK47. Just wondering if they are worth adding. What kind of accuracy do they have, are they coyote lethal at 300 yards? Make a good home defence gun? Or just a lead sprayer? Are the AK74's better, are they worth the extra couple hundred bucks? They say they are the toughest, most reliable military rifle ever, but tough and reliable means diddely if it don't shoot. Your thoughts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For the most part IME 47's are hit and miss (pun intended) mostly miss, unless you get one that has been modified for accuracy by tightening the tolerances. Ak74's are better from what I've heard, they also shoot the 5.54x39 ammo which is more on a par with a .223/5.56 nato.

Both of these rifles are very reliable, mostly due to their loose tolerances. The 74's however have tightened some of the tolerances and improved the accuracy.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

My buddy had one and it just sprayed lead all over but never had any problems with it just wasnt that good on accuracy, but alot of fun to shot


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would definitly opt for an AR, it'll cost you a bit more up front but the accuracy is much more obtainable.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I would definitly opt for an AR, it'll cost you a bit more up front but the accuracy is much more obtainable.


I've had workable accuracy on a cheap-o MAK-90 (chinese model) that I traded to Chris. I absolutely love them, they're like the Glock of the assault rifle world. Though if you want a hunter, get a Dragunov sniper model in 7.62x54r. Some of the newer American made models are getting much more accuracy, but 300 yards is still pushing it. It's a terminal round at that distance, but you'd be hard pressed to hit a coyote at that distance. Plus, since it's a 30 cal bullet, it's hard to find them small enough where they won't ruin the hide. Regardless of distance.

Check out the Centurion 39 Sporter from Century arms. They are American made and are better on accuracy than the ones from across the pond. I like their Golani Sporter in .223/5.56 NATO too! I fully intend to own several again in the future. They're fun, reliable and a neat piece of history.

Here's a link to that Golani...

CIA Golani Sporter .223


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Never thought of an AK as a hunting rifle. In fact, I thought they were more like an oversized handgun.









It could be fun though....


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

They just dont seem to fit me! Not sure if that makes any since. But everytime i shoulder one, i just put it right back on the shelf. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

